# No love for Haydn?



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

After listening through 6 of 8 sides of the Haydn opera Orlando Paladino (Dorati, Philips 1977), I find it quite striking that there is not one single Haydn opera in the TC top 272 list. 

As a friend of mine puts it when he thinks further investigation is warranted: "Huh?" 

I'm not following the libretto today, so maybe it's a plot issue, but still.... Not one in the top 272?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Simply put: tis a matter of his operas not being remembered in history and lack of performances and broadcasts to spread them to the masses. I have only heard one on the radio about five years ago, music was great (I love Haydn's music) and at the time I was thinking to myself that music like this should be performed more often.

However.....

It takes time and a lotta money to put on a production of an opera or even a recording, _much_ more so than to perform a Haydn symphony, and for opera companies to attract audiences and make more money they would be performing more popular operas that audiences would know a little better. Another benefit from playing the better known operas is less rehearsal time: singers know their roles and orchestras know their parts better in La Traviata than a Haydn opera, so it is cheaper to put on. It is the sad truth....but an explanation nonetheless as to why Haydn hasn't got his well-deserved spot in the top 272.


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

Probably one explanation, I'll grant that. 
But you can say the same for many of the titles on the list, as well. 
I'm not contesting the list, or trying to start some kind of debate about this, I'm simply a little confused, and really enjoyed the Orlando recording.


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

I have nine more titles on my shelves, so I gues I'm in a position to become something of an expert on Haydn operas, then?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I like Haydn a lot! After enjoying his non-operatic music, including his fine oratorio The Creation, I decided to try out his opera music. The only one I've heard all the way through Armida which I enjoyed very much. I started Orlando Paladino last week and haven't gotten too into it yet, but it may be that I've just been overindulging on classical era opera and opera in general lately so I may need to take a break and listen with fresh ears later.

I did download the complete set of Dorati conducted Haydn operas, so I will be getting to know this side of Haydn very well. Perhaps I'll be compelled to add Dorati's complete Haydn symphonies too, but for now I think the 25 I have will keep me happy for awhile!

At any rate, I really enjoy Classical-era opera in general and Haydn in particular as a composer, so I'm sure as I go on through my set I will be more than happy to have some Haydn-talk with you!


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool. I sat through Orlando earlier today, like I said, and now I'm trying L'infideltà delusa, also from the Dorati cycle. 
I don't know how many consitute the complete set, but I have nine (although I haven't looked closely - maybe there's an oratorio or twho among them...) on pristine vinyl. Lovely documentation as well, with librettos in four languages and loads of information. 
That's the overture done with; here we go...


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

Hendricks as Sandrina gets two thumbs up from me. "Che imbroglio é questo". Whoa.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Vinyl said:


> Not one in the top 272?


yet there are plenty Massenet throwbacks  I agree with you, Orlando paladino should be there.


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

Barbara Hendricks and Claes Ahnsjö are completely winning me over to L'infideltà delusa as well. 

Dorati, Haydn and Philips looks like a pretty safe bet, so far...


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

Today: L'Isola Disabitata. Still Dorati on Philips.
Some deserted island Sturm und Drang should do just fine. 
Short piece: only two LPs. Pretty sure they've never been played...









This 'azione teatrale' was a bit of a disappointment, tbh. Not in the league of the other two.


----------

